# HB-1B radio set, a battery operated QRP rig



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

This summer I was able to attend a _sorta_ local hamfest - specifically looking for a HB-1B. I was lucky enough to find one that lit up, put out 5+ watts and looked to be fully operational. I was able - with a bit of jawboning - to walk out of the building with it for* $100*. This also included the wall wart battery charger.

So, what did I really get?









My new-to-me radio is a HB-1B MK II Mod 2 late model (series # HB-1B8b) and covers 80 meters to 20 meters. Note the port to charge the internal battery.

Let me chat about this series for a bit:

The Chinese HB series (for Home Brew) was originally envisioned as a low cost kit to compete against the KX-1. No, the HB-1x series _isn't_ a direct copy, and since form follows function, you could make the same claim about the KX-1 and many other NE-602/NE-612 based radios - that they 'copy' earlier work.

Let's look at the whole _series._

(BTW, all of the versioning is my own invention to make it a bit easier to track the changes seen in the rigs)

The HB-1A (not the *kit *version, as it was never offered in North America) was two band, but an owner _could_ modify the radio via a simple jumper to gain 30M. (40/30/20)

I will note that there was real issues (as in not meeting FCC mandated spur levels) with special purity on 30M, which is why TT sold the rig as a 20/40 and 30/40 - dual band radios. As you read the on-line reviews, all of these (HB-1A and the TT rigs) suffered badly from "Quality related issues".


















The HB-1B MK0 mod 0 was a 4-band radio. 80/40/30/20 - with no battery charge port. It may not show the build date on the splash screen on power-up. RX 3.2 -16 Mhz.

I believe there is/could be a _variant_ that could be called an HB-1B Mk1 mod 0. No build date on on power up. RX 3.2-16 Mhz

HB-1B Mk II mod 0. 4 bands, 80/40/30/20 and comes with battery as an_ option_ but no battery charge port, build date displays on power up. RX 3.2-16 Mhz. Battery is removed to charge.









HB-1B Mk II Mod 1 80/40/30/20 and comes with LiPO battery, no battery charge port. RX 3.2-16 Mhz (early)

HB-1B MK II Mod 2. 4 band, 80/40/30/20, has battery charge port. RX 3.2 to 16 Mhz (late) Reported issues with 6 Mhz blow-by on SWB? (This what I have, picked up used.) .

HB-1B Mk II Mod 3. 4 band, 40/30/20/15 has battery charge port RX 5 - 22 Mhz. Reported issues with 6 Mhz blow-by on SWB?

HB-1B Mk III - current offering w/SWR metering. Pretty cool for what it [email protected] $299.

Mine is (as defined above) a HB-1B MkII Mod 2. I've had no issues on the reported 6 Mhz blow-by as there are no high power stations anywhere near Alaska running on 6 Mhz - like Radio Havana....

*So, is it well built?*

Actually, it is a _much better build_ than the MFJ-9200 that I so enjoy. Little to no hand soldering as seen on the -9200.
**The encoder is just as flaky, so some care is order.
**The HB-1B series is slightly larger than the -9200 and uses more current on RX - over double, in fact.
**The HB-1B weighs more than the -9200 owing to the installed internal battery.
**The bandwidth on the HB-1B is variable, unlike the -9200, which is fixed (CW or SSB) and as the filter is tightened up on the -1B, the audio drops off noticeably.
***Both radios will benefit from an external audio amp.

Otherwise, power out ( ~5 watts) and receiver sensitivity/selectivity are a pretty much a wash. I no longer have access to a spectrum analyzer, but I've not seen any reports (QST, QRZ or any of the other usual outlets) report issues with either radio (-9200 or HB-1B late models) not meeting FCC spectral purity standards.

On the air use of my HB-1B gets no reports of clicks or other artifacts that may be found in digital radios. When I first lit this up - into a dummy load, I ran a second radio to listen for out of band spurs, etc. It sounded clean as well.

*Is this better than a MFJ-9200? Yes and no. *

The installed battery and continuous tune is a bit more convenient, and I can use an external 12VDC (up to 14.8VDC actually) source to save the internal battery for when the other (possibly solar) power source is unavailable.

The HB-1B pulls _more_ current on RX, over double of the -9200 (backlight off on the -9200) .
Both are stable enough to copy PSK-31 and other digital modes.
SSB and AM copy of SW stations is no issue for both radios You cannot disable the backlight on the -1B as is possible for reduced RX current draw on the -9200. Both use comparable amounts of current on TX.

The -9200 is slightly smaller, weighs less, _uses less current_ and runs _only_ from an external battery pack as no internal battery is offered by MFJ. Changing bands is a bit of a PITA, but normally, not a big deal. If you count in the space taken by another couple of band modules, space saving is mostly lost. OTOH the MFJ is a true 6 band radio - 80 to 15 Meters.

_*Bottom line*_ -
For the $100 I spent, I think I did well. Would I pay the full fare for a *new* HB-1B - _*NO*_.
No technical documentation, flaky warranty and reports of high "infant mortality" has made me take a pass until now.
I bought a _used and working radio_ for less than 1/2 the cost of a new MFJ-9200 and 1/3 the cost of a new HB-1B. I also got the internal battery and charger.
I 've marked this for use in my VW Eurovan camper as the bus has a house battery and multiple 12VDC outlets.

If I'm walking, the -9200 absolutely gets the nod.

_Finally_:

I often get emails asking about the MFJ-9200 and the HB-1B series radios, given that my repair manual is the _only_ thing out on the web that covers these little radios.

Had a ham ask about his new (2016) HB-1B MkIII. As part of the conversation, he was kind enough to send me images of the interior of the radio. Quite a shock for me - the MK III looks to be a completely redesigned rig - I'll post some pics and mote the obvious changes.

A close look at the markings shows that this series stencil is markedly different than earlier series NHB-1B5/2015. The date mark is new to me as is the leading "N" maybe stands for "New"?

Compare this to the early HB-1B - this new setup _mirrors the PA section of the MFJ-9200, right down to the PA transistor a 2SB2078._

My older HB-1B rig uses a 2SB1162 transistor in the final power amplifier.
My MFJ-9200 uses a common 2SC2078 transistor in the final power amplifier....surprise!

As I have noted before, the build is high quality in terms of solder and wiring. Clearly You Kits is learning the Quality game. Now, if they can just put out some documents - even if they only ship with the radios.....

Hope this was informative if you are looking for a small, but capable (USED) HF radio for field use while camping. It will work for SWL at camp if the bands in down if nothing else.

I'll post a review of the 9200 in a bit.


----------

